# Eure Meinung zu Pressemappe



## ivan4ever (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Bräucht mal eure Meinung zu der Pressemappe eines Rallye-Cross-Fahrers.
Hab mal die Vorwort-Seite erstellt, im Prinzip bleiben die anderen Seiten alle gleich, nur der Text und die Bilder werden geändert.

Der Schriftzug "Noch 11" wird für die Seitenzahlen genutzt, aber eben rücklaufend.
"WarmUp" steht für Vorwort.

Also bitte, ich bin dankbar für alle anregungen.

cu


----------



## Duddle (2. Januar 2006)

Mir missfallen kleinere, nicht bündige Sachen:




die URL schliesst mit nichts schön ab, weder mit "Euer Jürgen", "Noch 11" oder einem der Bilder - wirkt etwas verloren
das "WarmUp" schliesst wenigstens optisch links nicht mit dem Blocktext ab
Das "Noch 11" würde ich anders platzieren. Im Moment wirkt der Verbund aus Blocktext, URL, Überschrift und Seitenanzahl wie ein Viereck. OK, das ist solide, stabil - aber auch langweilig. Vielleicht wäre es spannender, wenigstens eine Ecke aufzubrechen.

 Die Flagge ist sicher selbsterstellt? Sie erinnert mich spontan an ein verzogenes Schachbrett, da fehlen irgendwie Schattierungen. Mir würde es gefallen, wenn die Flagge leichter erkennbar wäre, zb. indem sie von links unten nach rechts oben gezogen wird. Im Moment sieht es eher wie ein Vorhang/eine Gardine aus, die links unten gerafft wurde.

 Ich weiss nicht, ob es an meinem PDF-Reader liegt, aber bei mir sind weisse Streifen im oberen Bild vom Fahrer. Ausserdem ist links eine offene weisse Stelle, die das gesamte Bild zerstört.
 Weiterhin sind die Bilder in meinen Augen recht unscharf. Das untere verwirrt mich sogar, da dort das Auto fahrend aussieht, aber der Fahrer selbst aussteigt 

 Insgesamt wirkt die Arbeit sehr kühl. OK, das Blau ist sicherlich vorgegeben, aber es passt nicht zum Stichwort "WarmUp / Aufwärmphase". Du könntest versuchen, bestimmte Elemente in ein schön warmes Orange zu kleiden.
 Mir fällt soeben noch auf, das das "WarmUp" sehr dominant ist. Wenn ich neutral auf die Gesamtseite schaue, will das Auge immer dort hoch. Vielleicht dezenter versuchen? Der Fokus liegt ja auf dem Blocktext und den Bildern.

  Einen kleinen Typo hab ich auch noch entdeckt: "bis hin zu einem verhängnisvolle*n-M*otorschaden". Noch ein grammatikalischer Fehler: "Der Dreikampf mit J.S. und M.T. *prägt* die gesamte Saison" (Präsens) und danach "Die technische und […] *brachte* letztendlich" (Präteritum). Müsste doch durchgehend in der selben Zeitform sein, oder?
  Noch einer: "*Von* 'gehbehinderten' Fahrer beim 1. Lauf" -> Vom, Von dem.

  Achja, ich persönlich mag mehr als ein Ausrufezeichen hinter Sätzen nicht  .


  Duddle


----------



## ivan4ever (2. Januar 2006)

Danke erstmal für deine Anregungen.

Werd es gleich nochmal überarbeiten und entweder heute oder morgen noch mal ins Netz stellen.

Blau ist tatsächlich vorgegeben. Das Auto unten fährt tatsächlich, der Fahrer, streckt sich nur heraus.
Was hältst du davon, wenn ich das "Noch 11" in ein schönes Rot, bzw. Orange färbe.

Ansonsten wiegesagt erstmal danke.

cu


----------

